# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Возможно ли сохранить информацию на жестком диске.

## Marusika

Ситуация такая:Комп словил вирус,пришлось систему переустанавливать,вроде сделали местера за деньги,вроде работал,но через неделю перестал,опять вирус поймал,вызвали мастера на дом(другого уже),он нам сказал что придется всю информацию удалять со второго жесткого диска(у нас их 2 поделены были на 4 части,на половине одного система стояла,а на всех остальных фотки и всякие файлы),так как в прошлый раз на сделали так:из двух жестких дисков 80 и 230гиг сделали один виртуальный(объединили т.е),и потом разделили на четыре части,и один диск теперь без другого не работает,система на один устанавливается,а второй не видит вобще. И чтобы что то сделать нужно второй диск форматировать,на вопрос о том можно ли информацию с этого диска скинуть куда-нибудь он сказал нет,один диск без другого не работает,и на другом компе это тоже не возможно.И вот скажите кто нибудь возможно ли было сохранить как-то файлы,или он просто не хотел заморачиваться?

----------


## nick0000

> И вот скажите кто нибудь возможно ли было сохранить как-то файлы,или он просто не хотел заморачиваться?


Вас просто тупо развели.Скорей всего приходивший "мастер" не рубит,и отмазался а вы поверили.Если у вас вирус,то он только на системном диске работает,вам нужно было отформатировать только системный диск и переустановить систему,и все.И поставьте антивирус наконец нормальный.Лучше всего поставить Microsoft Security Essentials он бесплатный и работает отлично,нужно только обновлять вовремя,хотя бы раз в сутки.Скачать можно с сайта Microsoft,бесплатно.

----------


## Marusika

Да я уже так и поняла что это развод, теперь уже ни чего не сделаешь все равно все удалил.Скачала программу DiskDigger восстановила свои фотки,не все правда,некоторые повреждены,ну да ладно,все равно много лишних было,ну и документы кое какие тоже восстановила.Ценного там больше ничего не было.Теперь бы после этой программы не сломался хоть что ли комп.А антивирус он мне этот и установил.А он что в ручную обновляется что ли?

----------


## nick0000

> Да я уже так и поняла что это развод, теперь уже ни чего не сделаешь все равно все удалил.Скачала программу DiskDigger восстановила свои фотки,не все правда,некоторые повреждены,ну да ладно,все равно много лишних было,ну и документы кое какие тоже восстановила.Ценного там больше ничего не было.Теперь бы после этой программы не сломался хоть что ли комп.А антивирус он мне этот и установил.А он что в ручную обновляется что ли?


Да его желательно обновлять вручную.

----------

